# When should I be fed up with my Endo Doctor???



## jewels66 (Mar 13, 2012)

Is anyone else having issues with there Endo doc.
I live in Los Angeles, have stage II solid variant thyroid cancer, 11 weeks post RAI and experiencing the "Thyroid Storm". But my Endo will not return my calls, tells her assistant and nurse to tell me all my side effects are not "Thyroid Cancer", RAI, Thyroidectomy or Synthroid related!! So what is it? Am I crazy? or is it the doctors at Cedar Sinai Thyroid Dept.? Any suggestions??

Symptoms are:
Sleeplessness
Extreme Body aches, pains and fatigue
Neck swelling, burning, pain around my collarbone
hot and cold flashes
Plantar fasciitis 
Trigger Finger
Weight gain and bloating
Head in a fog
In a constant hyper state with chest, groin and calf pain

137 mcg Synthroid

TSH 0.12 Suppressed where the doc wants it
Free T4 1.4 Ref. Range 0.8-1.8
Free T3 3.0 Ref. Range 2.3-4.2
Thyroglobulin <20


----------



## desrtbloom (May 23, 2010)

I think now would be a good time. 

If you do not feel you are getting the proper treatment and that your doctor is avoiding you and not giving you the care you need, fire him/her and find a new endo. Dr. Jordan Geller in the Beverly Hills are is an excellent endo. Bottom line, you have to be in control of your health and if your doctor isn't working with you then you need to move on.

Good luck! :hugs:


----------



## jewels66 (Mar 13, 2012)

Thank you Desrtbloom!!!


----------

